# Toro 2 Cycle CCR3650 -Surging



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I had a no start condition on this snow blower so I cleaned the carb. It had the typical junk in the bowl but not terrible.

It is a plastic carb. as shown in this link.

Disassembly, Cleaning and Repair of Briggs and Stratton/Toro/Lawn-Boy 2-Cycle Plastic Carburetor

It does not have an idle circuit as it runs only at full bore.

After cleaning and putting it together I was able to get it to start but it is now surging. 

The gaskets all looked good and I was able to clean the emulsion tube and main jet ok. I Used a wire and was able to pass it though all of the holes.

I used brake cleaner on the plastic as I was advised to not use carb cleaner.
I threw out the old fuel and started fresh with True Fuel to rule out any fuel questions.

In the link is says the plastic carbs are known to not seal well so I made sure it bolted up tight to the engine. 

Can I use a gasket maker with or in place of the rubber gasket?

Any thoughts? 

PS

A new replacement carb is metal, but $100+ USD.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I plan on getting the metal carb for my 2450 and calling it a day. after about 15 years the plastic carb started surging, the machine is 17 years old now


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I am an idiot. It does have an idle circuit that was hidden behind a decal. I just assumed it does not since it only runs on full speed. I am not afraid to admit I make stupid assumptions. 
I will take it apart again and give it a good complete cleaning this time. Not sure if it will help but i will certainly give it a shot. I will play around with the torque on the mounting bolts. I have a feeling an air leak is the problem. Sounds like Detdrbuzzard has similar issues.

Still interested in thoughts around using gasket maker, permatex etc.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I want to bump this thread to see if anyone has an experience or opinion on using gasket maker between the plastic carb and the intake. For some reason I think I recall hearing not to do that for some reason I can't recall. Or I just may be loosing my marbles? 
Thanks.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

DON't....I'm not familiar with that exact machine, but 'Gasket Maker' is a Kiss of Death. Does it have an O-Ring gasket on the plastic Flange of the carb?? If so. I would make a paper gasket, out of the thickest of the materials. But I find that the plastic bec omres porous and will suck air THRU the body. Try spraying around the carb with brake cleaner and the straw..... If it smooths out, theres the leak. But use the straw to keep it away from the inlet, as it will speed up anyway. Using propane is even better, as it's heavier than brake cleaner and easier to pinpoint leaks.

GLuck, Jay


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm going with a metal carb because if you've nicked that plastic carb while cleaning it could cause a problem, too bad toro didn't have the engine make put a metal carb on to start with


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Jay, the gasket is a thin rubber gasket. There is a heat shield between the carb and the intake and both sides have the same rubber gasket.

Just curious, why is gasket maker the kiss of death.?


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

After the 2nd cleaning it is still surging.

I played around with the mounting bolt torque and it did not seem to really matter. of course when they got really loose it did. I sprayed some break clean around it and around the mating surfaces. It did not seem to change anything. This leads me to think it is an internal carb issue.

I am just thinking, has anyone every used an ultrasonic cleaner on a plastic carb.? I would use a gentle solution like simply green or even dish soap like Joy, with the heat turned off.

Just thinking out load. Heck, I can get a cheap ultra sonic cleaner at HF for a lot less than $100 and have it for other carb and small parts cleaning projects.

Any thoughts on this out there?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> I am just thinking, has anyone every used an ultrasonic cleaner on a plastic carb.? I would use a gentle solution like simply green or even dish soap like Joy, with the heat turned off.
> 
> Just thinking out load. Heck, I can get a cheap ultra sonic cleaner at HF for a lot less than $100 and have it for other carb and small parts cleaning projects.
> 
> Any thoughts on this out there?


I haven't tried an ultrasonic cleaner on a plastic carb, sorry. But it's been great on the metal carbs that I've cleaned so far. I use Simple Green HD as a cleaning solution. I didn't do any mechanical cleaning to the carbs first, just disassembled, dropped them in the heated solution, and ran them for about an hour. 

I was going to buy a replacement carb for my surging generator for $40 (rebuild kits are not available for it). Then I decided to get an ultrasonic cleaner instead, figuring it would let me clean a bunch of things, even besides carbs. I think it will save me money over time, and it can be a really handy tool to have around.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

RedOctobyr said:


> I haven't tried an ultrasonic cleaner on a plastic carb, sorry. But it's been great on the metal carbs that I've cleaned so far. I use Simple Green HD as a cleaning solution. I didn't do any mechanical cleaning to the carbs first, just disassembled, dropped them in the heated solution, and ran them for about an hour.
> 
> I was going to buy a replacement carb for my surging generator for $40 (rebuild kits are not available for it). Then I decided to get an ultrasonic cleaner instead, figuring it would let me clean a bunch of things, even besides carbs. I think it will save me money over time, and it can be a really handy tool to have around.


Thanks for that feedback. I am thinking I would run it with out the heat and see what happens. First I need to acquire a unit.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Just did a quick search to get carb part number then went to ebay to see what replacements are there, I think this is the right one and NOT plastic, And not expensive, These are chinese copies and I have used many including one on a 2-stroke similar to yours and have not had a bad one yet. Just do some searching a verify this is the correct one and it will fix the cheap plastic carb issue.

Carb For Briggs & Stratton 801396 801233 801255 Snow Blower Carburetor | eBay


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Dauntae, That is a good find at a great price. So much cheaper than the OPE stores.

Only downside it that by the time it arrives the machine will not be needed until next Winter.
Thanks.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Actually all you have to do is search the carb and find a US seller, usually I get them sighing a few days, when I get back on my pic I'll do another search, stinks using a phone to do the searches.
Here is one from Texas, odds are you'll have it much sooner than a week.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Carb-For-Br...455221?hash=item1ebc41e9f5:g:NbwAAOSwImRYLsIy


----------

